# How to stop a dog from scratching on the door???



## Crazie.Eddie (Mar 15, 2008)

----------------- *Brief history* -----------------​
I have a 1.5 year old eskie, Misty, which I've had since March 2008. We got her from someone who can longer keep her. I've been working with her, such as Sit, come, stay, etc.
------------------------------------------------​
There's a few things I'm working on with her...Sit, Stay, come, which she's all sort of doing well with. One of the things she does is when I get home and I'm outside the door, about to enter, she hears me from the inside and starts to scratch at the door. Luckily, she doesn't damage the door, but I want her to stop this. What's the best way to train her from NOT scratching at the door. I would prefer she just sits and waits, until I enter.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

You already have a replacement behavior so that is good (when you want a dog to stop a behavior, you need to teach s replacement behavior). 

Play the "door game." Any door will do. If the dog scratches the door, do not reward her by going thru that door. Wait for the scratching to stop, then go thru the door and put her in a sit and reward her. You may need to have a second person help you with this.. asking the dog to sit when you wiggle the door knob. If the dog gets up, close the door.. do not reward her with attention until she is sitting when you open the door and waits for you to come to her. 

do you use a crate? You probably should. If she is ina crate she won't be proximate to the door to scratch it. Just my thoughts on this. 

the trick to extinguishing a behaviro it so never reward it and to teach another behavior to replace the one you don't want.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Another tactic that you can try (if you have this option)...when you hear the scratching enter through a different door...not the one she scratched on.


----------

